# Bowl Turning



## hoheboe1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Interested in technique of bowl turning


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Try YOU TUBE. Type in search box "woodturning/bowls" and watch away.*


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

megahertz said:


> Interested in technique of bowl turning


Here's a couple for you...

*Podcast #7: Bowl Turning – From Log to Bowl in Under an Hour*

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/


----------

